# Airless/dtm



## Calidubs (Sep 11, 2018)

So what I'm wondering is can you or can I use my new titan 440 airless sprayer to spray waterborne pitt tech dtm ppg paint without hurting my pump


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, with no problem.


----------

